# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  Pocket Quran  القران الكريم

## salihmob

*  
البرنامج بصيغ jar   
بالمرفقات*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ahmedhelal

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------

